# Heads



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

So I'm thinking of getting some heads, though I'm not looking to spend $2400 like on a set of AFR heads. Around $1400 or so...

Now I may be able to get a set of AFR 205's for cheap, a guy I know is going with a SC so he needs different heads to lower his compression so he is selling his.

If that don't work out I'm looking into these...

ALL NEW PRC LS6 CNC Ported Heads. $900 how can you say no? Or maybe the ALL NEW PRC Stg 2 Dart CNC Ported Heads.

Then someone suggested these heads... 
Patriot Performance CNC Ported Stage 3. I've heard mixed reviews on these. 

Looking to get in the mid 11's with these. The car has 11.9-11.7 in it as it is. Or maybe I should try to find someone to port the heads I have now? Though I can't have the car down for more than a few days... so that is kind of out of the question.


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

Ah I believe I found the company I was looking for. What do you think about these TEA LS6 1.5 Stage heads? These are the ones that my tuner was talking about. For $1250 they seem to be a good way to go. Maybe I can get them cheaper since I don't need their springs.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Food for thought:
Heads are a good move....however once you improve the flow with heads now you're more than likely going to need to improve on your Intake manifold, ( LSX Fast Intake & TB ?), and cam shaft to get the most out of your heads. Having gone down this road before I can honestly say that one improvement always leads to another to get the most out of your new components. HP is always made with Heads, Cam and Manifold. Something to think about.

PS.The LS2 head is a great head to begin with. Why not improve on them by doing a CNC port job and going with a competition valve job. 
May save some $$$$


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

johnebgoode said:


> Food for thought:
> Heads are a good move....however once you improve the flow with heads now you're more than likely going to need to improve on your Intake manifold, ( LSX Fast Intake & TB ?), and cam shaft to get the most out of your heads. Having gone down this road before I can honestly say that one improvement always leads to another to get the most out of your new components. HP is always made with Heads, Cam and Manifold. Something to think about.
> 
> PS.The LS2 head is a great head to begin with. Why not improve on them by doing a CNC port job and going with a competition valve job.
> May save some $$$$


Already got the cam and the LSX. I'm just missing the heads. I don't know anyone localy to do a port job, and I can't have the car down that long to send them to someone


----------

